# Help Identifying Latheparts



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Right so i won this on ebay - now i need to know what some of the bits are.

I have been advised by someone in the know that this was a good thing to go for...

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with some of the accessories or point me to a website that could help.




























Cant wait to receive it and start playing around...

THanks

Jonathan


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

PM sent,

Mike


----------



## Ian Miller (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi try, www.lathes.co.uk, covers a great deal of lathes, also identifies parts and the use of them.

Happy to advise as well.

Hope this helps.

Ian.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Myford by any chance?


----------

